# Finding a proper job in Crete



## catatony (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi. We are a young family with two children, highly educated (M.Sc.), wanting to move to Crete. Can anyone tell us where we could find some really serious recruitment expat agencies? We would like to move somewhere close to Agios NiKolaos.
Thank you.


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

I have Greek well educated friends who are finding it difficult to find a job in Crete. What line of work are you looking for?


----------



## catatony (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi. Thanks for answering. So, I'm looking for something in sales: tourism, pharma, chemistry or software.

I can work in development and client relations.

My wife is a nurse.
Thanks.


----------

